# Useful Market/Industry Statistics and Analysis



## Billyboy

Hi All,

Im in the process of writing my business plan, and literally spent 5 hours trying to find useful information on market analysis and statistics, e.g. market size, consumer trends etc.

So i thought if anybody has any useful info, statistics, numbers or sources we could all post it here. Im in the shirt retailing online, but feel free to post any other info that you feel might be relevant!

Cheers,
Billy


----------



## Rodney

Billyboy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Im in the process of writing my business plan, and literally spent 5 hours trying to find useful information on market analysis and statistics, e.g. market size, consumer trends etc.
> 
> So i thought if anybody has any useful info, statistics, numbers or sources we could all post it here. Im in the shirt retailing online, but feel free to post any other info that you feel might be relevant!
> 
> Cheers,
> Billy


You can find some stats in past threads about market research here:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/market-research/

And business plan info here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/business-plan/

If you have any to share, Billy, feel free to post them in this thread


----------



## bweavernh

I'm a little late to this post, but thanks for the info anyway.


----------

